# Serving Spoons



## JonathanF1968 (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd like to create a serving spoon like this, but this one has a P65 warning on it saying that it might be carcinogenic? Thoughts about this? 






						Artisan Stainless Steel Serving Spoon | Projects | Craft Supplies USA
					

Shopping for Kitchenware, like Artisan Stainless Steel Serving Spoon is easy at Craft Supplies USA.  Not only do we offer Kitchenware, we also have a full range of related items for woodturners at exceptional prices.




					www.woodturnerscatalog.com
				




I'd be interested in non-toxic serving spoon kits, if you've got any...


----------



## MTViper (Sep 22, 2019)

You'll find that just about everything we use has a P65 warning.  That's because everything causes cancer in California.  If you're not in CA, you're probably ok.  I've made several of these and everyone loves them.  What the P65 warning never tells you is how much exposure and for how long you have to be exposed before it MIGHT cause cancer.  MIGHT is the operative word.  Very low risk due to limited duration of exposure if it really is a carcinogen.


----------



## bsshog40 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yea, I've been seeing that warning more and more everyday. Mainly aimed at California buyers. Looks like a nice kit!


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 22, 2019)

I would search the knifemaker suppliers for their spoons, forks etc., blanks and try a new hobby of making wood handles for them.  https://www.knifemaking.com/searchresults.asp?Search=spoons&Submit=


----------



## raar25 (Sep 23, 2019)

The warning is also triggered when something used in the mfg process like plating or cleaning solution is a carcinogen.  So clean the spoon before you serve food with it and you should be fine.


----------



## Seer (Sep 23, 2019)

Make your own from wood I do


----------



## RProctor (Sep 23, 2019)

The Proposition 65 warning is a California thing......I wouldn't read too much into it.  It must have it to be sold in California where looking in the mirror can give you cancer.  (You couldn't sell bagged sawdust in California without that warning).


----------



## RProctor (Sep 23, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> Yea, I've been seeing that warning more and more everyday. Mainly aimed at California buyers. Looks like a nice kit!


Its only aimed at CA buyers because its a California state proposition that requires this.


----------



## RProctor (Sep 23, 2019)

JonathanF1968 said:


> I'd like to create a serving spoon like this, but this one has a P65 warning on it saying that it might be carcinogenic? Thoughts about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P65 warnings are getting out of hand in California (where P65 applies and the warning must be shown to be sold in CA).  Don't worry about it.


----------



## John Eldeen (Sep 23, 2019)

Unfortunately most here are correct California prop 65 when it started might have had some value and that is a strong might. Now everything here in California has one of those notices on it so they are completely worthless. I really can't believe that a reputable supplier would sell a kitchen gadget the would cause cancer. I would ignore the warning with out hesitation.


----------



## JonathanF1968 (Oct 5, 2019)

I talked to the WTC folks, and they confirmed that they just find it easier to put that warning on all products, and that it wasn't relevant to this kit. Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## JonathanF1968 (Oct 5, 2019)

MTViper said:


> I've made several of these and everyone loves them.



Do you make that wood jig they suggest in the instructions, with the tenon? Wondering if that is really necessary.


----------



## MTViper (Oct 6, 2019)

No, I drill the hole for the tang in one end and use the live center (60 deg) in the tailstock there.  Use mu 5/8" Stebb center in the headstock for the other end of the handle.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 6, 2019)

Instead of the wood jig for the chuck, find a steel rod and use it in drill chuck in the headstock  On the end that goes in the handle hole.  Take a file and file some teeth on it to make a mini spur drive.  Using the drill chuck it will always be centered and the steel rod will not crush like the wood will.


----------



## JonathanF1968 (Oct 7, 2019)

dogcatcher said:


> Instead of the wood jig for the chuck, find a steel rod and use it in drill chuck in the headstock  On the end that goes in the handle hole.  Take a file and file some teeth on it to make a mini spur drive.  Using the drill chuck it will always be centered and the steel rod will not crush like the wood will.



Interesting. Do you do this rod rather than the 60 degree live center so that the end of the hole doesn't expand?


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 7, 2019)

I use the rod on the headstock, on the tailstock a live center and part off the end when finished.


----------



## JonathanF1968 (Oct 7, 2019)

dogcatcher said:


> I use the rod on the headstock, on the tailstock a live center and part off the end when finished.


Right, you said that. Thank you. 

So, is the whole idea of this to avoid damaging the face that touches the spoon? I'm trying to understand why any unusual contraption is necessary.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 7, 2019)

I don't make these utensils, but I used to make bottle openers that used a similar handle.  When I drilled the blank, I cleaned up and sanded that end of the handle.  I removed from the chuck and use the steel rod.  It doesn't mess up that end.  

I also used to make crochet handles using the same technique, just different sized rods.


----------

